
Gallery of Data Visualization: the Best and Worst of Statistical Graphics - breck
http://www.datavis.ca/gallery/
======
gabrielgoh
A great collection, but I thought the final diagram of

[http://www.datavis.ca/gallery/say-
something.php](http://www.datavis.ca/gallery/say-something.php)

that illustrated the orders of magnitude of radiation dosage was a great use
of visual presentation to illustrate scale - why is it in the hall of shame?

~~~
jmpeax
It looks like the website itself deserves a dart-board. It puts the beautiful
illustration of radiation dosage in with the worst graphs, but that horrible
network visualisation in with the best. There are numerous such examples.

~~~
kyberias
The xkcd-radiation image is an example of a GOOD design. Read the text.

~~~
ak39
I too got confused assuming the list to represent all examples of poor
visualisation. Reading the text didn't help much. Because the list is
presented top-down in sequence, a reader immediately assumes a homogeneous
list of items.

A side-by-side would make clear distinction of "Good" vs "Bad".

I agree with jmpeax. This page needs to be presented as an example of poor
presentation.

------
johnloeber
On this topic, I witnessed the "Bicycle of Education" just earlier today,
which had me thoroughly impressed.

[https://twitter.com/research_tim/status/737757291437527040](https://twitter.com/research_tim/status/737757291437527040)

~~~
jsemrau
Nice find. Reminded me of the conjoined triangle of success

------
minimaxir
For more interesting bad visualizations, see also the /r/dataisugly subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisugly/top/](https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisugly/top/)

Unfortunately, submissions to /r/dataisbeautiful tend to comprise most of the
modern submissions to /r/dataisugly nowadays.

